# What is the difference?



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

between bristle nose plecos and bushynose catfish? They look very similar on the internet photos.
Thanks
mouse


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Wouldn't it be nice if everyone used scientific names.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

You can look it up on www.planetcatfish.com The bushynose gets a lot bigger then the BN. They are different species. I looked them up several years ago, so I don't remember where to send you. A lot of people use the names together (for the same fish). I think the term bushynose is more popular down south.


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

They`re the same fish. Just different common names.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Wow,
MaryPa made me look it up. My last search was done about 2 years ago. Now Planetcatfish groups ALL of the Ancistrus plecos, under the name Bushynose. (by Shane Linder).


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

MaryPa said:


> They`re the same fish. Just different common names.


Yeah, thats what I thought


----------

